# Change Mac address



## PcForge (Jan 26, 2018)

I would like to change the Mac address on my honor 6x. I tried following some instructions online for how to do it in Android terminal emulator but I was denied access.


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 26, 2018)

your smartphone has been rooted ?


----------



## PcForge (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm to lazy to do that


----------



## hat (Jan 28, 2018)

Then you're probably not changing your MAC Address...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 28, 2018)

The MAC address is like your devices ID ,so short of being able to change very core settings ,you're not gonna be able to do anything unless I'm mistaken.

Maybe you don't need to change your MAC address, what is it you're trying  to accomplish?



Spoiler: I found this change mac w/o root



* I can't say whether or not this is an effective method it's just a method I found after searching this topic .
I cant say whether or not it is "safe" or if the software required is free. use at your own risk.*

Change MAC Address of Android Devices without Root Access

Go to Settings>About Phone>Select Status and then make a note of the current MAC Address of your Android device.
Download the Android Terminal Emulator application from the Google Play Store. You can directly navigate to the Android Terminal Emulator Google Play Store download page by clicking here.
Launch the above application on your Android device and then type “IP LINK SHOW”.
Note the interface name of your Android device from the list.
And then type in the command below,
ip link set interfacename XX:XX:XX:YY:YY:YY
Replace interfacename with the Interface Name of your network that you noted in Step 4 above and XX:XX:XX:YY:YY:YY with the MAC Address you wish to set.
And that’s it. The MAC Address of your Android device will now be modified/changed.


----------

